# TV vs Moniter



## Hardhat (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm looking for a 
24 inch LED screen
Budget is around 10k
Good colour capabilities 
preferably 1080p

Will be mostly used for connecting with laptop to browse the internet watch films and play games, or connecting a PlayStation. 

What moniters would be worth the buy?
Does it make any sense to buy a TV instead of a moniter if available by upping the budget?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

Dell S2415H 24" LED IPS @ 14.9k

Link:Dell S-series S2415h 24 Inches Led Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal.com


----------

